# long distant (where and how to start)



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

what reading and viewing should i check out. right now i throw with mainly just arms. whitney, when he was in kitty hawk, built me two rods 12' and 10' loomis. my average distant with 6 oz is approx 70 yds. help would be appreciated. thanks, outerbanker1


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well outerbanker first we need to know more info ie: what loomis rods you have,what kind of reels and line,ect.then we can get down to business.


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

Check out Neil Mackellow's video for starters, and pick up a couple of books. Maybe Ron Arra's book. I think Nick from breakaway also has a video but I haven't seen it.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "outerbanker1",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We need more details and your location would also help.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

12 foot is set for 6 oz and up
10 loomis is set for 3 to 6 oz.

on the 12 i use an abassadeur 7000
on the 10 i use either daiwa sl20sh or abassadeur 6500 c3

i use 20 lb berklely fire-line on all the reels

i fish and live on the outer-banks( kill devil hills)


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Outerbanker
You have two of the best casters right in your area. Stop by TW'S tackle shop in Kill Devil Hill's and ask for Mike Langston or go to Rodanthe and see Ryan White at the Hatteras Jack Tackle Shop.
Both are 700 ft. plus casters and will assist you with your casting. 
Bob S


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Take Bob's advice and you are well on your way to very long distance casting. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## UK Dabbler (Dec 1, 2003)

i'm about to delve for the very first time into Beach/Surf fishing and correct me if i'm wrong but it seems to be alot about long casting...

I'm gonna buy my kit when i get to Australia (East Coast) - i'm a complete novice to Sea fishing, let alone Surf fishing, so any guidance on rods and reels would be greatly appreciated...

In Aus they seem to prefer a type of reel made by 'Alvey', which is very different to the Multiplier reels i see in the uk....does anyone have any experience of these?

When using a Multiplier reel - does it matter if it's used under or ontop of the rod for beach fishing?

cheers


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "UK Dabbler",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

